# Tasteless Smoke & Tilapia



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I have a ton of frozen tilapia. The ingredients listed are: tilapia fillet & tasteless smoke to preserve color. Tasteless smoke is the use of carbon monoxide to keep the flesh from turning brown. According to the following article, it is safe and the CO doesn't stay on the meat after it has done its job. If you know or have read anything different, please advise. Any opinions?
http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dyn/A...anguage=printer

I'd love to feed these to my pygos. I've fed them organic preservative-free tilapia before and they loved it.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Is this Tilapia made for human consumption?


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Is this Tilapia made for human consumption?


Yes, we bought it for ourselves a while back. However, we haven't eaten any of it in a while. I was thinking about sharing it with the pygos if it is safe for them.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

wartooth said:


> Is this Tilapia made for human consumption?


Yes, we bought it for ourselves a while back. However, we haven't eaten any of it in a while. I was thinking about sharing it with the pygos if it is safe for them.
[/quote]

The tilapias are perfectly fine to feed to your pygos.

Hater


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Where do you guys buy tilapia and how much does it cost? Can you buy it packeged for fish? Thx


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

BMWE36M3 said:


> Where do you guys buy tilapia and how much does it cost? Can you buy it packeged for fish? Thx


I just got it at one of the big supermarkets: Ralphs, Vons, Safeway, etc. I don't remember how much it was, but it was cheap for a big bag of like 15 fillets. It's not that great. I only like it battered and fried. I tried to do it lemon pepper style and it didn't tasted like sh*t. Therefore, I share it with the pygos because it is taking us forever to finish.


----------

